# Arminian Revival



## D. Paul (May 30, 2008)

Is Arminianism capable of producing Revival?

(That's the "bait"...more to follow)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 30, 2008)

I don't think so, but the Holy Spirit is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raekwon (May 30, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I don't think so, but the Holy Spirit is!



Yeah, I was about to say "no, and neither can Calvinism".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## D. Paul (May 30, 2008)

raekwon said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think so, but the Holy Spirit is!
> ...



Amen and Amen (respectively). 

Now, the historical fact is that the Roman Catholic Church has never experienced (or "produced") revival. Why is that? If there have been false revivals in the past (although they have been touted as Holy Spirit produced) and also genuine, what was the difference? Was it not a matter of the pure Gospel being taught and changing men's hearts and minds? If God the Spirit can produce revival regardless of doctrine, why not in the RC church?

So, in other words, how can we call it revival when men continue believing just as they had before?


----------



## Pergamum (May 30, 2008)

The Gospel produces revival. Sometimes some arminians do preach a basic Gospel and God is pleased to bless the ounce of truth in the pound of error sometimes. There is a broad range of arminianism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 31, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> If God the Spirit can produce revival regardless of doctrine, why not in the RC church?
> 
> So, in other words, how can we call it revival when men continue believing just as they had before?



I would venture to say it is because the RC church is not a true church. She left her first love eons ago.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 31, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> The Gospel produces revival. Sometimes some arminians do preach a basic Gospel and God is pleased to bless the ounce of truth in the pound of error sometimes. There is a broad range of arminianism.



Most Arminians do not understand the doctrine properly, and thus preach the gospel even though what they are preaching contradicts Arminianism.


----------



## Galatians220 (May 31, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...


 
The RCC has "mini-revivals" when there's a purported "Mary sighting," such as at Lourdes or other places. These are false, though, for they are not of God. If they're not of God, they are accursed. These "gates of hell" will not prevail against the true church, nor will they persist. The devil has a short time in which to work.

Of course, you are exactly right.

Only the Holy Spirit can produce a true revival; only God can bring life from death. (Ezekiel 37; John 6:44 _et alii_.) 

I don't think God is at work in the RCC, except in individual Catholics whom He will eventually bring out into the light of the true Gospel of Jesus Christ. I see no evidence whatsoever that He is at work in the institutional RCC, for it is the bailiwick of "the other guy."

Anecdotal "Exhibit A:" the "sermon" by "Fr." Pfleger last Sunday...    That was the kind of thing we used to hear in the RCC during Vietnam. _"Plus ca change, plus ca meme chose..."_ 

Margaret


----------



## Arch2k (May 31, 2008)

> I have my own private opinion that there is no such thing as preaching Christ and Him crucified, unless we preach what nowadays is called Calvinism. It is a nickname to call it Calvinism; Calvinism is the gospel, and nothing else. I do not believe we can preach the gospel, if we do not preach justification by faith, without works; nor unless we preach the sovereignty of God in His dispensation of grace; nor unless we exalt the electing, unchangeable, eternal, immutable, conquering love of Jehovah; nor do I think we can preach the gospel, unless we base it upon the special and particular redemption of His elect and chosen people which Christ wrought out upon the cross; nor can I comprehend a gospel which lets saints fall away after they are called, and suffers the children of God to be burned in the fires of damnation after having once believed in Jesus. Such a gospel I abhor.


 
C.H. Spurgeon, A Defense of Calvinism

If anything is to be accomplished, it is despite Arminianism, not because of it.


----------

